# Why doesn't LR Enfuse work?! Lightroom 5.2



## thewilliamlindh (Jul 31, 2014)

I've installed the plugin LR Enfuse to Lightroom 5.2, and I've even donated 10$ towards it. That's why I'm a bit upset over the fact that it doesn't work... 

When I click "Install Apps" it downloads and everything, and when it's finished downloading an error pops up saying:

An internal error has occured: Win32 API error 2 ("The system cannot find the file specified") when calling ShellExecuteExW from AgWorkspace.shellExecute

I don't get it, I feel like I've tried everything and yet it doesn't work... 







At least when I choose that I want to use my own versions of the applications, and redirect the program to the specific files, I can click on "Enfuse Images". Although when it is 3/4ths of the process done, I get the same error that I got earlier...






Has anyone else got this aswell, and a solution to how to fix the problem? Or is it just me and my usual bad luck?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't have Enfuse installed, but that error message is usually related to an Export dialog error.  At the bottom of the Export dialog, there's a pop-up marked After Export.  If it's blank, it throws that error.

I've just tried to Mac version on 5.6 and it's working ok, but perhaps someone could try it on Windows.


----------



## thewilliamlindh (Aug 1, 2014)

I have tried changing what to do after export in both Lightroom export presets and in Enfuse in the plugin manager, and neither one helps... I've read on forums and stuff and tried pretty much everything, and yet I can't seem to fix it. I guess there's not much to do and just accept the fact that it won't work.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 3, 2014)

Have you tried emailing Tim who wrote the plug-in?  He's far more likely to have an answer... or at least be able to give you a refund.


----------

